# Multi-Purpose Goat



## MCHLMRTN (Jun 19, 2015)

I guess this is the best place to ask.

I originally wanted to get my daughter a pony. Not to ride, but to pull her in a carage. And one that stays small. Then someone mentioned you could do that with a goat. And i remembered that movie with Michelle Pfiefer.

Now heres the question...we need goats anyway, to help keep land clear. Most of my life, my grandfather had raised them. But i am looking for a few that can also pull a carage, perhaps even some smaller logs, and such. As well as for a pet...so...


1)Does it matter what breed? 
2)Does it matter whar sex? (like is one easier to train than the other)


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

I have 2 goats I use to pull me around in a cart (just for fun) and they are also hunting/pack goats

No it does not matter what breed you can use meat goats or dairy goats of any breed though I found meet dairy mixes do best

No it doesn't really matter but I found that wethers are alot easier to train and can pull more weigh then females can (most of the time but they are pretty close) I definitely would not use a buck stinky during rut and you definitely wouldn't want him to turn into an aggressive buck (happened to me once) so wethers would probably be best mine are sannen boer cross wethers both are doing great at there jobs!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome and it does matter, scroll down to the pack goat area, lot of good stuff in there.

Again welcome


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Littlegoatfarm....any pictures?


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Yep I sure do I'll try to upload them in a bit


----------



## MCHLMRTN (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks all. 

Yea, I've witnessed what a billy will do if a lady is having her cycle. And since it/they is/are for my daughter, i may just go with females. (lol).

Again, thanks for the info and I'll go do some reading now.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I recommend a large breed wether (neutered male). Wethers don't have all the nasty and embarrassing billy goat habits and they don't stink. They are larger and stronger than females and don't have heat cycles. Many dairy goat breeders are really happy to sell bucklings to good homes as working wethers for a much cheaper price than the does. 

I drive dairy goat wethers but I second that meat/dairy crosses can be very nice draft goats too. They're more muscular than a pure dairy goat but have more endurance and better working conformation than a pure meat breed.


----------

